# 2007 chevy 3500 hd dump truck



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

2007 chevy 3500 HD dump truck 
86xxx miles
6.0l gas motor
Central hydraulics
8.5' western straight blade
Under tailgate spreaders
11' dump bed with fold down sides that Don't fold down

Asking $15,000 obo

Located in Central Illinois 
Check engine light is on because the catalytic converter may or may not be b y passed


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

2wd?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Check engine light is on because the catalytic converter may or may not be b y passed


Bypassed or stolen?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bypassed or stolen?


Stolen


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Replaced with a straight pipe


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 2wd?


Sorry just seeing this...yes it's 2wd


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great pictures! Lol…


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Great pictures! Lol…


I'll get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I'll get some better ones tomorrow


I'm just bumping you up and poking you a bit…:waving:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pro tip,
Just put a artistically beautiful woman in the cab and those pictures will clear right up.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Sold


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bout time...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bout time...


You should have came and bought it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> You should have came and bought it


That was Protech money I'm still down in Salt Dogg dollars...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That was Protech money I'm still down in Salt Dogg dollars...


Stop buying toys...


----------

